# Need some real advice



## Gaby84 (Jul 14, 2011)

I am trying this as a last resort. My Husband and me have been married for 4 years now and dated 3 years before getting married. It seems that this last year we have drifted completly apart and are in diffirent directions in our life. We are both 27 years old and I am at the point were I want to start a family and settle down. I gave he 2 years notice that I want to start a family at at the end of last year he was willing to start trying. We bought a house and seem to be going along nicely. Then the beginning of this year he decided he doesn't want a to start a family, he says we still young and should be out enjoying ourselves and not worry about kids yet. The problem is that I dont want to go out and party, I am happy were i'm at now in life. I did all that at University. I have built up my career to were I want it now and am ready to settel down. The other issue is he wants me to start acting like an 18 year old again. In the last 6 monthswe are constantly arguing on this point. He seems to have regressed to an 18 year old mentality and I constantly feel like his mother. I dont know what to do anymore. We are at two completely diffirent points in our lives and I am getting tired of waiting for him to grow up.When I try talking to him his response is if I dont like it I must leave or he just shuts down. I have tried suggesting councelling but he wont hear of it. What do I do?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

It sounds as though you may have a "Peter Pan" on your hands. If that is the case, be glad you identified the problem before you had any children. Men who have the Peter Pan Syndrome stay forever 18 in their minds. It really looks ridiculous when the man is 40 years old and acts like an 18 year old.......and your teenage children are more mature than their dad.

Anyway, here's a link to a helpful book:Amazon.com: The Peter Pan Syndrome: Men Who Have Never Grown Up (9780380688906): Dan Kiley: Books

If that is what your husband suffers from, counseling is a MUST!


----------

